# Sores in trunk of Maple Tree



## zzzz1486 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a maple tree (Silver I think) that has these problem areas up and down the trunk. I'm not sure what it is. I have included a picture of it. 

I would describe it as a vertical sores in the trunk. Sort of like slits with a ridge around the edges, inside the bark. Like when the tree starts to grow around where a branch was cut off. 

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/791/dscn1051vc3.jpg

The tree is kind of shaded out by 3 other maples (a silver, a norway and some other type of maple). It's trunk is about 12" in diameter. Located in SE Michigan. 

First post, so I might be leaving something out. Anything else you need to know just ask.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## treeseer (Aug 25, 2007)

Bark ruptured by bacterial/fungal infection, then sealed by new tissue?


----------



## Gate Keeper (Aug 29, 2007)

Where is the injury facing? The past winter late in the year was a crazy one for small plants and large trees.


----------

